# Bill Hays hathcock target sniper



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

[edit] removed gone to PM's sorry guys


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Whats wrong with the lanyard?


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


> Whats wrong with the lanyard?


Look at the picture how can I secure it? the two strands just slip through







look at the second pic!!!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

[edit] taken to PM's


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

I am sure you could return it to Bill if you don't like it. Pm him


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Dan the Slingshot Man said:


> I am sure you could return it to Bill if you don't like it. Pm him


[edit] taken to PM's


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

John,

I've been trying to leave my Wife in charge of mailing and learning how to do some of the simple band tying stuff. 
It looks like you got one of my seconds instead of what you're supposed to have gotten. All the ones that end up with cosmetic imperfections we've just been giving them away to different people who request them. There is nothing wrong internally with these, they just have imperfections like the paint not sticking correctly which is usually caused by temperature, humidity etc. when applied.

No excuses suffice, just PM me your address etc, and I'll make sure you get a first. We've been mailing out a lot of different slingshots to a lot of different people so mistakes are bound to happen.

Also, the slingshot is meant to be held to the side and not as you're showing... the lanyard should line up properly if holding it as it was designed to be held.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Well heck Bill if that poor creature (or one of it's brothers) needs a home once you get it back I'd be willing to give it a home


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I don't think anyone objects to honest reviews. If site Vendors are immune to criticism then we shouldn't even have a Product Review section.
Situations like this give honest, quality suppliers like Bill a chance to shine.
That looks like a pretty nice lanyard, just tie a knot in the end.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I still do not understand the lanyard problem. Anyway ... everyone makes mistakes. I am sure this will be corrected soon enough. Bill seems to be a very upstanding guy.


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

I think it would have been more proper to FIRST PM the vendor about any problems
such as you experienced.

It would have been a much better review if you would have included how Bill took care
of the problem, which I know he would have instead of trouncing his product FIRST.

Communication seems to be lacking on your part. Seems you just wanted to trounce
his sling shot instead of giving a review. You asked for opinions on this so this is what
I'm giving here.

I've bought numerous sling shots from Bill and he's done nothing but treat me with
FIRST CLASS customer satisfaction. Not to mention, he's given me several sling shots
for FREE.

After Bill satisfies you (and he will) be sure and re-review his product in a more positive light.

Bad taste on your part. In closing, I feel you didn't actually review his product, you simply trashed it
away. If you'll send the sling shot back to Bill I will personally pay for this sling shot to go to someone
who can't afford one but would like a chance to have one.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

^^^ Well said SlingMan.


----------



## Ace (Oct 24, 2010)

SlingMan left nothing unsaid, vendors here are first class and always puts the customer first


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

You're right guys I shall remove my post and contact Bill like I should have,I posted out of frustration and without much thought on my part I apologize to all,hopefully i put a better review later sorry guys

I would like this matter closed now as it was not my intention to trounce Bills products everyone knows how good they can be,and I'm sure Bill will put this right via PM's

once again I apologize if I was out of order on this occasion,it wont happen again

John


----------

